# Root fs mounted in ro



## Xaver (May 10, 2012)

I created a RAID1 array using this. All runs OK. There was a power outage in my server room. *N*ow when *I* launch my freebsd FreeBSD system *I* get this:

```
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (3/3)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0s1a
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
fstab: /etc/fstab:3: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:5: Inappropriate file type or format
Starting file system checks:
fstab: /etc/fstab:3: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:5: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:3: Inappropriate file type or format
WARNIG: R/W mount of / denied. Filesystem is not clean - run fsck
mount: /dev/mirror/gm0s1a : Operation not permitted
Mounting roor filesystem rw failed, startup aborted
```
I have rootfs  mounted in ro mode. How can *I* umount them, to run fsck?


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

No need to unmount the root filesystem, just run fsck(8) in single user mode.


----------



## Xaver (May 10, 2012)

thx all ok Thanks, everything is ok.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

As long as the filesystem is mounted read-only, fsck(8) should be able to do it's work. It can't fix certain errors when a filesystem is mounted read-write. In that case you'd have to unmount it first.


----------

